# Eye of Sauron Doorbell



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 27, 2020)

Redirect Notice



Now, if only someone would build a lighthouse!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 27, 2020)

Very cool! Just a reminder that Sauron was not a lighthouse though, that was another PJ monstrosity.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 27, 2020)

Yeah, I know -- but since "Sauron the Evil Lighthouse" became a trope here. . . 😁


----------

